# Apple Glazed Turkey Breast



## aburke78 (Oct 1, 2011)

This one is perfect for this time of year!!!

*Ingredients*(Fresh is always better!!)

4 turkey breast cutlets, 4-6 oz each
1/2 cup apple juice (or the juice of 1 medium/large apple)
1/2 cup chicken stock
2 cloves of garlic, minced
4 Tbs fresh tarragon, minced
1 tsp fresh ginger, grated
1/4 tsp sea salt (optional)
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 Tbs coconut oil


*Instructions*

Here we go!!  Combine the apple juice, chicken stock, garlic, tarragon and ginger together in a small bowl. Set aside.

Season both sides of turkey cutlets with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper (optional).

Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat.  When the pan is hot, add the coconut oil.

Next we are going to Sear each cutlet 1-2 minutes on each side, until browned. Place on plate and set aside.

Reduce heat to medium and add apple juice mixture to pan.

As the sauce comes to a boil add the turkey cutlets back to the pan. Simmer until sauce reduces and turkey is fully cooked.

Enjoy!!!

Wine Pairing: Pinot Grigio, Reisling


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2011)

yum


----------



## shnooky (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW, that sounds amazing. Perfect thanksgiving recipe.


----------



## panzarotti (Oct 16, 2011)

sounds Amazing and I have all these ingredients.  can you use chicken?


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow that does sound yummy! I too would like to know if you could use chicken?


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Wow that does sound yummy! I too would like to know if you could use chicken?


 I love kitchen experiments!  I think you should try the chicken and let us know how it turns out.  I bet it will be great!


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, I might just have to do that!


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> You know, I might just have to do that!


 Please do.  I can't wait to hear the results!!!  I would try it too if I had what I needed, but I am not going to the store for a bit.


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok I'm going to do this in the next couple of days  When you say to let the sauce reduce and until the turkey (chicken in my case) is cooked, how long do you usually find this is?


----------

